# Check still hasn't cleared even though payee says it's been cashed



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

I sent a check to cover a medical co-pay two weeks ago. I called the bank's automated teller to check on my account's recent activity, and that check isn't showing up as being cashed. I call the doctor's office and the billing clerk said I showed a zero balance, so they did receive the payment. I told her what was happening and she said that the check would probably clear in a day or two. This was last Friday (4 business days ago). So what's going on here?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2019)

Ask your bank about banking matters. Not all banks work the same way.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2019)

Maybe the office holds onto checks until they have enough to justify a run to the bank.  That's what I used to do.  I wasn't going to run to the bank every time I got a check in.  Or maybe they only go to the bank on Fridays or something.

Anyway, if they've zeroed out your account with them, I don't see where there's a problem.  I mean what difference does it make to you if they put it in that day or two weeks from now?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

I like to balance my checkbook. Now I have an uncashed check outstanding.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2019)

Paying with a check? Paying everything with a cash back credit card and having a record immediately works for me. That and getting a month of interest on money until the credit card payment is due works even better. granted it isn't much but I subscribe to the theory that any money in my pocket is better.

And paying that credit card electronically means no stamps, envelopes or waiting to see if the payment cleared.


----------



## Trade (Aug 8, 2019)

I pay things like that by credit card over the phone. Why? Because doctors charge too damn much, so I like to punish them by sticking them with the 2-3% credit card processing fee. I do that with other kinds of payments too if I feel I am being gouged. On the other hand, when I feel like I'm being treated fairly I'll often pay in cash if it's a face to face transaction.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

debodun said:


> I like to balance my checkbook. Now I have an uncashed check outstanding.



Strange way of looking at it. ..   When you write a check, you should always deduct the amount at that time.   That's when it's gone from your bank balance.   What they do on the other end really shouldn't concern you.  Used to be 90 days to get it to the bank and get the money ...
I don't know what it is anymore,  I don't write checks.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 8, 2019)

I've found docs and pharmacies are slow getting checks to the bank. Debits often show up on the next month's statement.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Debits often show up on the next month's statement


I'm a bit anal about that
Hate 'pending'
Love electronic banking for the most part, but kinda miss fiddling with checks
I get Deb's dilemma, but lag time is with everything banking
Just gotta be patient


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

I hand-delivered another check to the office 2 weeks ago. Still hasn't been drawn from my account.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 23, 2019)

I pay on line through my bank.  I hate to spend the time to write a check and then have to mail it with a 55 cent stamp.

About two year ago I had a check stolen out of our mail box..it was for $10.00 but they "white washed" the check and made it for $545.00.  Thankful the bank called me when they tried to cash it.  They were caught ...they took mail from mail boxes that had the flag up.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2019)

I get nervous every time I mail a check. Mail has a way of vanishing with never to be found. Sending Registered with Receipt Requested is the way to go provided you don't mind having to go to the post office. I think go 100% of all transactions electronically from now on.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

I agree with Bonnie,,, 
I would wait til you get your next months statement .. then if its not there ,,  then go to your bank right away.. im sure it will show up sooner or later.. i always deduct my checks right away weather its come in yet or not.. then i wait for my monthly statement and then i can clarify what checks have come in or not., 
checks take time before you know its come in, but credit cards are instant , they are deducted right away.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

I agree with waiting to see your next bank statement, (or calling them in between now and then)
and perhaps the next statement from that medical office, too, would show if it was a patient payment or other type of credit, that erased the previous balance....

though I admit I wouldn't enjoy the wondering about it.

It seems a bit odd to me.  It makes me wonder if the medical office realized the bill was incorrect, and just cancelled or corrected the balance.  The office person sounds like she didn't investigate it, when giving her reply to you. 
At least it wasnt a big check, if its the one i remembered.  Not that it doesnt matter, but could be worse.

Probably what others said. Just a simple delay.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2019)

*I think I agree with Tiny. You have paid for whatever and it really doesn't matter if you have it back now or later.That's why I record it in the register so that way I know if something is paid or not.*


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2019)

Does the payee actually say it has been taken to the bank by them, or only that your account has been credited with the payment -- two entirely different things.

No law requiring them to rush to the bank with small checks.  In this day and age most businesses don't get many checks and they probably wait till they get enough to warrant a trip and taking an employee out of the office for however long a trip to the bank takes.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

I called tha bank again and the first check I sent was finally cashed. Took 6 weeks! Now I wonder what will happen with the second one I hand delivered.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2019)

Do you mind my asking why you are so against getting a credit card to manage these kinds of things?  So many times in these threads you've indicated that you can't use certain services or make certain purchases because you don't/won't get a credit card.  

CCs completely eliminate the kind of problem described on this thread.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

Identity theft


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Deb, you live alone and draw maps to your house and put them online for all to see, yet you're afraid of identity theft?

If money is stolen from your Credit Card, make a police report and the bank will drop the fees. You lose nothing. Pick a card with a low limit, like 500.00, just for necessaries you can get online.

Pay the entire balance when due, costs you nothing!

If your mail and paper checks are lost or stolen, everybody has your identity and bank acct number anyway. Even the payor's office clerks.


----------



## Knight (Dec 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Deb, you live alone and draw maps to your house and put them online for all to see, yet you're afraid of identity theft?
> 
> If money is stolen from your Credit Card, make a police report and the bank will drop the fees. You lose nothing. Pick a card with a low limit, like 500.00, just for necessaries you can get online.
> 
> ...


Who knows maybe if you keep trying, you will succeed in teaching an older person new tricks.   <----- trying to be PC with that


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

My aunt made an online purchase and had her bank account wiped out. It was a mess for her to straighten it out.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Well that proves it! If it happened to Aunt it will certainly happen to you!

Forget what I said.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2019)

debodun said:


> My aunt made an online purchase and had her bank account wiped out. It was a mess for her to straighten it out.



Well, if someone gets one of your checks and "washes" it, it will make an equal if not greater mess.  Easier to do, too, and harder to rectify.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 29, 2019)

debodun said:


> My aunt made an online purchase and had her bank account wiped out. It was a mess for her to straighten it out.


If your aunt's bank account was wiped out from an online purchase, she used a debit card or other direct access to that account.  Certainly not a standard credit card.  Federal regulations protect us from CC theft of that sort.


----------

